# CTD in service for CEL



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Good luck. Let us know what CEL it is.

I still need to get my dealer to deal with the notchy steering, although I kind of forgot about it since last winter. The cold/wet season is coming, so I'm sure the notchy steering will return soon as it seems to be aggrivated by cold/wet conditions.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Dealerships put spiffs on these [email protected]$$ things and people compromise their ethics (push them for beer money) to sell them. 

It's modern-day snake oil.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got the call that they completed both negative battery cable and notchy steering TSB's along with state inspection. The CEL turned out to be for faulty glow plug #2 which they obviously don't have in stock but will install as soon as it comes in so they're sending me home with my vehicle until it does. Overall I'm pleased with the outcome seeing that I called them at 7:45am this morning with no appointment of any kind and got the call back at 4:00PM same day. 

Dealership was Dave Hallman Chevy of Erie, PA. 

I am going to ask what the lead time is for the part when I pick it up shortly and will update when the glowplug is eventually replaced. I didn't notice any change in startup other then remote start wouldn't work. When I had a CEL related to the active shutter it no affected remote start so it much be only certain codes that disable it.

I checked rockauto and they have glowplugs for our car in stock for 31 bucks, nice to know they aren't pricey and should be a pretty straightforward DIY thing outside of warranty.

Hopefully I don't go through the same nightmare as the other guy who had a glowplug replaced on here! lol!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> nice to know they aren't pricey and should be a pretty straightforward DIY thing outside of warranty.
> *Hopefully I don't go through the same nightmare as the other guy who had a glowplug replaced on here! lol!*


(emphasis added)

I was going to say, be careful what you say. This guy had one heck of a nightmare over what should be a "pretty straightforward DIY thing." Removed engine, new head - all over a stupid glow plug that should be easily accessible.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Service advisor said glowplug would be in beginning of next week


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I've read glow plugs will change like spark plugs. If I read it on the internet, its got to be right. Lmao or was that fuel injectors


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

They should change like spark plugs unless half of it falls into the cylinder


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Dealerships put spiffs on these [email protected]$$ things and people compromise their ethics (push them for beer money) to sell them.
> 
> It's modern-day snake oil.


my nephew went from lotboy to service advisor at a chrysler lot, lol

the commissions he made on the brake flushes, etc....insane.

they hired him cuz he was young and handsome, they had lotsa milfs in minivans for customers


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Normally I say when one glow plug goes bad they all should be replaced, but i am not sure that applies here. i am still on the originals at 138K. I am not sure the life expectancy.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Of course my CEL has remained off since cleared after a bunch of starts since.....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Of course my CEL has remained off since cleared after a bunch of starts since.....


Do you notice any difference in starting since the CEL?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nope. Dealer called today and the glowplug is in ready for installation. They seem to be on the ball


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Finally got time to take my car in today. New glowplug was installed without incident


----------

